# Long Island 2014-2015 Weather Thread



## kolwnmstr

Looking like it will be a great season boys!


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Already starting a thread? Wonder when we will get our first event.


Hope we all have a safe and good season!


----------



## kolwnmstr

Might as well right? Lol

With the way temps are dropping I could see us getting a "no accumulation" storm or two in late November?

To be safe we are going to order our salt in Oct this year since stocks are still low.


----------



## docsgmc

I hope we have a good season. I spent some cash getting ready..


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Everyone is talking that it's going to be a better(or worse if you don't plow haha) season than average. A repeat of last winter will be real nice!


----------



## MajorDave

That would be awesome!


----------



## hatchmastr

whats goin on long island wake up


----------



## hatchmastr

lol hope everyone is getting ready winter will be here soon enough!!


----------



## kolwnmstr

Plows should be coming out of storage this week.


----------



## Blizzard1980

kolwnmstr;1865293 said:


> Plows should be coming out of storage this week.


NOT. 
Not even close to being ready. This is first year i'm actually dragging my feet. Getting ol' i guess.


----------



## alldayrj

Anyone want to buy my 03 f250? Boss plow. Getting a new truck.


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Ready to Rock!*

Took plow out from tarp (got stung by bees) on sat, worked on it and my truck! 50 bags of Peladow for my sidewalks along with 2 new Toro 621s all ready to go! Hope all had good summer!


----------



## Silverado8.1

I have to get it out of the storage this week, take it to the shop to have the maintenance done and should be ready by the end of this week.


----------



## hatchmastr

feels like January ...wtf today was to cold to be landscaping. lol

just wondering what you guys have for average events from last year..

I had 12 plowable + 13 salt apps from dec. 10th to feb. 15


----------



## hatchmastr

anyone out there or are we all stuck on the weather channel watching that lake effect snow]


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

All of our jaws are on the floor looking at picture of 5-6 feet of snow . I have to take a look and see how many events we had. Let's hope it's a good season again this year. Nice and cold on the island the past few days but is warming up again.


----------



## Hubjeep

Freezing here all day today! 

Cherokee plow still in the shed. 

Last winter had to kick-butt for you "real" plowers, I just have a plow for my driveway and neighbors for barter. 

Here on Long Island the most difficult thing I found was pricing... both sides of the spectrum here (which may be found elsewhere, for some reason I think it's worse here), those who do it on the side, and those that do it full-time to pay the $$$$$ property taxes. 

The on-the-side guys may do a driveway for $45, while the "pros" want $150 for the same one (actual numbers from a family member of mine who switched when the $150 guy who didn't show up a couple times).


----------



## MajorDave

Wish we had some "lake-effecr!" Not sure if there is a lake in Nassua or Suffolk though! Saw a pool along the NSP!!!


----------



## TCLandscaping

Im still here! Im just in clean up mode at work. Im trying not to get caught like last year with that early snow. I serviced all my equip and am picking up a new to me stainless spreader ( my first electric). Im debating over a mvp3 or just a pro plus with wings (deciding what i wanna spend not a matter of versatility). I hope everyone had a nice summer. This winter came on fast. Happy holidays lets keep this rolling.


----------



## lawnboy11

went to my storage place last weekend and got all the snowblowers, ice melt and shovels down here to l.i.

I am tempted to drive to Buffalo, but wouldn't know what to do if I could even get there!

I hope that never happens here. Even 2' sucks!

Can you imagine what the driveway aprons must be like after plows push the street clear? 12' piles?!?!?!


----------



## bluerage94

I'm leaving tonight, got my atv with a 4ft plow...


----------



## alldayrj

Rw cant install my mount on my new truck until december 5, needs to hold off until then. Anyone else install boss?


----------



## docsgmc

alldayrj;1876227 said:


> Rw cant install my mount on my new truck until december 5, needs to hold off until then. Anyone else install boss?


Its not that hard to do. I just installed my blizzard plow on my 2003 duramax.


----------



## docsgmc

any thoughts on Wednesday/thursday? I heard a posable storm rain/snow.


----------



## Hubjeep

docsgmc;1878805 said:


> any thoughts on Wednesday/thursday? I heard a posable storm rain/snow.


Precip 100%, high of 41*, low of 32*. Saw on weather website.


----------



## docsgmc

its one of those "if it goes further north we could see snow" but "if it goes south no snow" events


----------



## MajorDave

alldayrj;1876227 said:


> Rw cant install my mount on my new truck until december 5, needs to hold off until then. Anyone else install boss?


Reds Garage. Parkchester, NY. Amazing service. Ask for Joe Jr. tell him Majordave sent you. Just bought my V from them. Got my first Boss from RW. PM me for more info


----------



## MajorDave

MajorDave;1879013 said:


> Reds Garage. Parkchester, NY. Amazing service. Ask for Joe Jr. tell him Majordave sent you. Just bought my V from them. Got my first Boss from RW. PM me for more info


Right over throgsneck. One exit past Rye Playland. Easy ride.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Heard 1-3 of wet slushy snow on Wednesday. Anything about Saturday?


----------



## TCLandscaping

As of 5:55pm News12 says it wont be cold enough and will be rain. Just passing it on. But What do I know im just a landscraper


----------



## docsgmc

i looked at three models that say anything from 2-4 6-12 and 0-0. looks like another year of bad weather reports!!


----------



## hatchmastr

docsgmc;1880041 said:


> i looked at three models that say anything from 2-4 6-12 and 0-0. looks like another year of bad weather reports!!


nothing has changed . lol just sit back and wait . atleast im ready and wont get caught with my pants down .


----------



## alldayrj

Nothing will stick, the ground is too warm.


----------



## docsgmc

Looks like a solid 4" let hope we can have some fun and make some money..


----------



## NThill93

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/okx/stormtotalprecip.php

could be 6-8 for NW Nassau.

Anyone thing the ground is cold enough to stick? this week has been super warm


----------



## E-MAN NY

*First Plow?*

Gonna be tough here on south shore to accum, however this might be another north shore hit! 1-3 slush south 2-4 snow north...my guess. Either way plow on and ready to rock! Happy Tgiving to all.


----------



## alldayrj

I'll help you guys out. I'm going away so it guaranteed to snow now


----------



## L.I.Mike

No way the town will call for this one.


----------



## Blizzard1980

L.I.Mike;1881228 said:


> No way the town will call for this one.


Is there something i dont know? There are 3 town highway trucks with plows and sanders on stand by at exit 56 entrance ramp.


----------



## MajorDave

Man, if all this rain were snow...damn


----------



## Blizzard1980

MajorDave;1893133 said:


> Man, if all this rain were snow...damn


Please no. Still gotta upgrade mirrors,strobes, new tires, plow fluids, list goes on and on. No snow til Jan 1st. Thank you. Carry on


----------



## MajorDave

Blizzard1980;1893173 said:


> Please no. Still gotta upgrade mirrors,strobes, new tires, plow fluids, list goes on and on. No snow til Jan 1st. Thank you. Carry on


Haha - you're way behind! I've been working on these trucks non stop...and still don't feel ready! Bring it on - need some money to fall!


----------



## hatchmastr

so we saw our first snow flakes today in lybrook hope that it wont be to long till we start getting some work in. just want to finish my clean ups first !


----------



## kolwnmstr

hatchmastr;1897042 said:


> so we saw our first snow flakes today in lybrook hope that it wont be to long till we start getting some work in. just want to finish my clean ups first !


You didn't see any on Monday?


----------



## MajorDave

GUYS - I KOW THIS IS A WEATHER THREAD, but we are all from Queens to Long Island........

Where is a good place on Long Island for QUALITY DIESEL - prices are generally the same. I am wondering about good diesel at a good turn-over. I am from Queens to Deer Park. BP - SUNOCO??? I hear it comes from all the same place, but filtered different.

Got diesel for 3.29 at Deer Park Gas on Deer Park Ave (231) and Long Island Ave. Seemed ok, but what scares me there is the gasoline is CRAP. Not sure how, but my other gasser and another car burned through it at about 8 mpg LESS...it was crap. Just thought I would ask here.


----------



## kolwnmstr

4000 Hempstead Turnpike. If the owner Fat Jeff is ever there tell him kolwnmstr sent you. He has good prices and really takes good care of his customers. Especially diesel guys.


----------



## MajorDave

kolwnmstr;1913725 said:


> 4000 Hempstead Turnpike. If the owner Fat Jeff is ever there tell him kolwnmstr sent you. He has good prices and really takes good care of his customers. Especially diesel guys.


So does he swing at me if I call him Fat Jeff!? haha And he knows you by your "handle?" Its good to go in with a recommendation - so thanks - any others? I get that way once in a while if I go by R&W and say hi to Tony - the only good thing about that place! Thanks - and not sure how to even pronounce that name!


----------



## kolwnmstr

Yea he knows that handle because it's what I use on instagram. But my name is Kyle so couple those things together lol. He's there on week nights. You'll see his white Tahoe if he's there and his whole staff are really good guys. His brother has the other BP station down the road from that one and they both own the Sunoco station where 135 crosses over 107. No diesel at the Sunoco but gas is lower.


----------



## MajorDave

kolwnmstr;1913734 said:


> Yea he knows that handle because it's what I use on instagram. But my name is Kyle so couple those things together lol. He's there on week nights. You'll see his white Tahoe if he's there and his whole staff are really good guys. His brother has the other BP station down the road from that one and they both own the Sunoco station where 135 crosses over 107. No diesel at the Sunoco but gas is lower.


Thx man - you know recent price? And not to tarnish the "weather"'thread...I hope it snows soon! LOL


----------



## kolwnmstr

Haven't been over there but a quick search on gasbuddy.com has his station saying $2.63 for 87 and $3.55 for Diesel


----------



## hatchmastr

happy new year every one!


----------



## MajorDave

hatchmastr;1915062 said:


> happy new year every one!


you too pal - and to all...


----------



## hatchmastr

hopefully we will be seeing some snow soon i dont see anything for the next d10 days but that could change !
staying optimistic.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

A happy and healthy new year to you guys. 

Atleast the weather is looking colder for the next week. We need some snow soon!


----------



## L.I.Mike

Happy and healthy new year to you all. And yes we need some plowable snow soon. Preferably on a Saturday.


----------



## MajorDave

L.I.Mike;1915196 said:


> Happy and healthy new year to you all. And yes we need some plowable snow soon. Preferably on a Saturday.


Last year it was Jan 2-3...


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Anyone hear anything on Tuesday? 

Fingers crossed.:.


----------



## E-MAN NY

Hearing about a clipper? Hope soo, we need to get goin!


----------



## kolwnmstr

Weather Channel and Weather Underground are calling for an 80% chance to get 1-3" starting in the afternoon


----------



## L.I.Mike

No way the town will call for three inches of snow.:angry:
Good luck to those of you who will be working.


----------



## MajorDave

L.I.Mike;1918543 said:


> No way the town will call for three inches of snow.:angry:
> Good luck to those of you who will be working.


YA - nothing happening here...


----------



## MajorDave

kolwnmstr;1916872 said:


> Weather Channel and Weather Underground are calling for an 80% chance to get 1-3" starting in the afternoon


Hey man - visited your place there. Jeff wasn't there, but it was $3.51 but liked the easy access on the corner and the high rate of diesel turnover. Way outta my way, but I could probably figure it out. Use to work up the road a year or two ago at the Northrup Grumman place. Thx for recommendation.

Seems like our patter for weather is reversed...gets cold and dry - then warm and precip - all backwards!


----------



## TCLandscaping

Whats everyone thinking for tommorow? Trying to keep this thread going. C'mon old man winter.


----------



## alldayrj

I just go to hess, their stations are nice and open and they move a lot of diesel. My 6.0 liked it too. 

the plows on, normally that would mean no snow. But im also sick so we will probably have to plow lol.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

I have the plow on as well, don't think we are going to get much of anything. Sure is cold enough though


----------



## TCLandscaping

I had some work after leaves this season so all of my trucks just got broken down and plows put on. I went as far as hoisting the spreaders with the skid yesterday. Ill take a salting event if nothing else. Had to get out of bed to drive my wife to train (her car in shop) so now that im up it might as well do something. Its tooo cold to be dry!


----------



## hatchmastr

hey everyone I hope u guys had a better day then me ., aside from my biggest customer calling last minute and canceling cuz they found someone 300 cheaper per 1-3 , my salter v 8000 took a **** on me ,first the salt froze in the auger , fixed that by emptying the hopper and removing softball chunks of salt ,then the vibrator broke and the material wont flow from back to front. good thing I had a back up salt truck just took double as long. so with that being vented.

looks like there wil be another clipper system just north of us on Friday , possibly producing snow showers keep our fingers crossed I geuss .


----------



## MajorDave

hatchmastr;1921518 said:


> hey everyone I hope u guys had a better day then me ., aside from my biggest customer calling last minute and canceling cuz they found someone 300 cheaper per 1-3 , my salter v 8000 took a **** on me ,first the salt froze in the auger , fixed that by emptying the hopper and removing softball chunks of salt ,then the vibrator broke and the material wont flow from back to front. good thing I had a back up salt truck just took double as long. so with that being vented.
> 
> looks like there wil be another clipper system just north of us on Friday , possibly producing snow showers keep our fingers crossed I geuss .


First of all this sucked. Truck didn't move. Haha. I did make 150 bucks from shoveling 2 neighbors which is more of a favor as its a pain in the butt!

We need a storm man - a good one. Last year I had 6 solid events. Need that back.

Hatch, can't you add in contract some penalty for canceling??? That's BS.


----------



## hatchmastr

@major dave . I do keep a 250.00 dollar retainer . but this was a solid 750 every time we got 1-3 
sux because this was my first account , I always gave a preference went there first and cared more then all my other customers + I did it for the last 3 years,
but cant cry over spilt milk so ... I was out there today trying to get some mom and pop commercials to fill the void


----------



## alldayrj

Who was it daniel?
I dont think we are getting much this year boys, last two years were too big. This week is insanely cold though


----------



## hatchmastr

-not sure who took it , I do the medical building next door so I will find out sooner then later .
I hope it wasn't anyone from plowsite. lol it is on merrick rd in Lynbrook called sport time.!
LAST YEAR WAS ABOVE AVERAGE SO WE WILL SEE ILL BE HAPPY WITH A AVG WINTER


----------



## Blizzard1980

alldayrj;1921907 said:


> Who was it daniel?
> I dont think we are getting much this year boys, last two years were too big. This week is insanely cold though


I have a feeling it's gonna be same as 2006-07 season.


----------



## hatchmastr

Blizzard1980;1922197 said:


> I have a feeling it's gonna be same as 2006-07 season.


How was that year I geuss I'm giving up my age but wasn't plowing yet ?


----------



## Blizzard1980

hatchmastr;1922201 said:


> How was that year I geuss I'm giving up my age but wasn't plowing yet ?


Sucked. 10-12" total.


----------



## hatchmastr

i hope not ! any body hear anything for monday??


----------



## alldayrj

Yea i know sport time. Sucks bro. Guess you will see on the next storm. 

The year my dad spent all his savings on his first plow we got 4". And not all at once. No plowable events. That will shake you up. Bet there will be some equip for sale soon on craigslist


----------



## tooch420

*Another tease today...*

Finally got all fluids changed in rig/plow with Amsoil everything! Added extra lighting to plow and truck. Everything tested and working.

But...um, i'm missing something.....OH YA, SNOW!

Looked good today for while, but not enough to push.


----------



## hatchmastr

alldayrj;1923221 said:


> Yea i know sport time. Sucks bro. Guess you will see on the next storm.
> 
> The year my dad spent all his savings on his first plow we got 4". And not all at once. No plowable events. That will shake you up. Bet there will be some equip for sale soon on craigslist


ill find the mother [email protected]@@@er and its not that fact that he took the account from me its the fact that so cheap . if someone took it for 50 bux less it would be less annoying to me because for 300 hes ******* up the whole market . anyway i picked up a new church on denton today simmalar size and price so im not to angry :angry: lol.

no control over the weather thats whhy i have some seasonals and some perstorm even if we get no snow i still cover my living epenses


----------



## ponyboy

Forget plowing I would rather just salt easier money


----------



## hatchmastr

ponyboy;1924146 said:


> Forget plowing I would rather just salt easier money


def. easier money , and with two salt events a week cant go wrong . 

had anyone heard anything about this storm on Monday ??


----------



## ponyboy

I hear either snow and ice mix around 1 inch or 3-5 rather have snow then ice


----------



## hatchmastr

where did you get this ? , all I saw was vague forcast on accuweather and weather channel


----------



## alldayrj

I plowed 6.5 hrs yesterday. Nice and light. Good shakedown for the new truck


----------



## ponyboy

I also use weather underground and 880 am and on lower Hudson valley whether and my neighbor it's his hobby to look a different models


----------



## hatchmastr

alldayrj;1924191 said:


> I plowed 6.5 hrs yesterday. Nice and light. Good shakedown for the new truck


how was she ? I have yet to plow with my new truck . ?
I hate the fact that the snow covers the back up sensors and stays beeping gud thing you can turn it off lol.

how much accumulation did u have where u were ?


----------



## hatchmastr

ponyboy;1924185 said:


> I hear either snow and ice mix around 1 inch or 3-5 rather have snow then ice


 is that for long island or lower Hudson valley??


----------



## alldayrj

The truck is an animal, leave the traction control on lol. 4x4 works nice too.

The camera stayed suprising clean. My neck didn't hurt as much as usual, we do a lot of backing up but i did turn the sensors off. 

We got a solid 2-2.5


----------



## tooch420

*Wtf!! Fu mother nature*

2 weeks into Jan and its fkn raining! Wasnt it 10 deg last week and clear skies!!! What is going on...


----------



## tooch420

hatchmastr;1924203 said:


> is that for long island or lower Hudson valley??


obviously not LI


----------



## MajorDave

tooch420;1926373 said:


> obviously not LI


Everything is reversed right now. Sux. Nothing forecasted long range either


----------



## tooch420

Another BS precipitation event on Monday...Rained ALL fkn day, now Tue comes and its 22 deg..WTF, i dont get it

do you guys think we are not gonna have good year now? Or is it all just going to be later on since winter took so long to come.


----------



## FordFisherman

If you believe the long range models and the mets, then this winter is looking like a bust. But truth is no one really knows.


----------



## MajorDave

FordFisherman;1927195 said:


> If you believe the long range models and the mets, then this winter is looking like a bust. But truth is no one really knows.


Need something to happen


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Sad*

I used 37 bags of peladow on those 1inch jobs last week! I ran out of that stuff last year before Feb 1. Gone are the days of a 6inch snowfall overnight followed by bright sunshine and 33deg! Most of the models don't show a pattern change in the future? Oh well, beers on ice for tonights Rangers vs Islanders game!


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Wish we had some nice snowfall but if we keep getting these little storms then I'll take that as long as salt is available. 

Should be an interesting game tonight!


----------



## tooch420

I'm really getting depressed...No work in construction right now, and no snow. Gonna hang myself if we dont get good storm soon


----------



## MajorDave

I say we all meet for some beers at Buffalo Wild Wings in Westbury! What else are we doing! haha


----------



## TCLandscaping

That actually sounds like a nice idea!. Lets put it together. This weather is nits. 27 and dry tommorow and then 47 and rain Sunday!!


----------



## hatchmastr

MajorDave;1929387 said:


> I say we all meet for some beers at Buffalo Wild Wings in Westbury! What else are we doing! haha


is this the perception of how plow guys look lol.Thumbs Up


----------



## MajorDave

hatchmastr;1929521 said:


> is this the perception of how plow guys look lol.Thumbs Up


I'm down for meeting up.

Next week maybe. Well record lows tomorrow followed by OVER AN INCH of rain Sunday and almost 50 degrees. Then cold again Monday!!!


----------



## MajorDave

MajorDave;1930268 said:


> I'm down for meeting up.
> 
> Next week maybe. Well record lows tomorrow followed by OVER AN INCH of rain Sunday and almost 50 degrees. Then cold again Monday!!!


And YA - that's us!!!!


----------



## alldayrj

Lets get it poppin


----------



## MajorDave

Anyone wanna meet up this coming Friday afternoon/evening - 4-5ish? We can put it out to some other NJ and Ct guys - who knows...?


----------



## tooch420

rain rain go away...


----------



## MajorDave

Long Island/NYC Weather Report in one pic.


----------



## alldayrj

Let me try that silver one on. I promise I'll bring it right back


----------



## hatchmastr

alldayrj;1931937 said:


> Let me try that silver one on. I promise I'll bring it right back


lol i bet u will be rushing back lol

anyone hearing anything for this coming week??


----------



## MajorDave

alldayrj;1931937 said:


> Let me try that silver one on. I promise I'll bring it right back


LOL - it pushes water real good!


----------



## MajorDave

hatchmastr;1932035 said:


> lol i bet u will be rushing back lol
> 
> anyone hearing anything for this coming week??


I heard flurries o Wed and flurries on Fri ---- this is just from NY1 channel as I am in Queens.

Hatch/Alldayrj/Tooch - where you guys at ?


----------



## kolwnmstr

As usual NOAA is calling for 3-4 overall, but if I look at their smartphone app it only says 1 inch.

Can't stand that they always list different totals


----------



## hatchmastr

kolwnmstr;1932044 said:


> As usual NOAA is calling for 3-4 overall, but if I look at their smartphone app it only says 1 inch.
> 
> Can't stand that they always list different totals


There's no telling I geuss , and major Dave I am from Lynbrook + five towns


----------



## alldayrj

I grew up in lynbrook also, me and hatchmastr went to the same highschool but i live out in smithtown now. I do most of my work over by farmingdale


----------



## MajorDave

alldayrj;1932230 said:


> I grew up in lynbrook also, me and hatchmastr went to the same highschool but i live out in smithtown now. I do most of my work over by farmingdale


I'm in Middle Village, Queens and kids are in Huntington, so I am out there a numerous times weekly... Anyone else? KlownM?


----------



## MajorDave

kolwnmstr;1932044 said:


> As usual NOAA is calling for 3-4 overall, but if I look at their smartphone app it only says 1 inch.
> 
> Can't stand that they always list different totals


I need at least 4 to get activated from City Sanitation....


----------



## kolwnmstr

MajorDave;1932267 said:


> I'm in Middle Village, Queens and kids are in Huntington, so I am out there a numerous times weekly... Anyone else? KlownM?


Glen Cove. Work out of Massapequa


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Majordave where are you in queens ? We must be pretty local. 


I heard 1-3 on Wednesday but wouldn't be surprised if we get nothing Crossing my fingers.


----------



## TCLandscaping

I just watched the weather and Wednesday has been coming down everyday. It was 1-3 on Saturday and now they are saying some flurries as of now and not mentioning accumulations. I heard 1 inch next Monday daytime and 1-3 Monday night if Im not mistaken but still a week out. I'm hoping for a decent push but in the very very very least ill settle for a salt run. Hope everyone is well other then the work side of things. I have a brand new 8.6 mvp3 sitting idle. Catching up on my TV though. 

* Allday - if you're board feel free to stop over to look at my drive/walk way


----------



## hatchmastr

we finnally get a clipper system with i low pressure running up the coast, this is allways the mixture for heavy wet snow, but ofcarse the low isnt strong enough and we will end up with a coating, i geuss another salt event is immenent for tonight. hopefully this weekend storm will be plowable.! 
dont get me wrong ill take take salt events all day just it hurts to see my new plow rusting away and i didnt even get to use it yet 8-<


----------



## docsgmc

sorry guys !! i put the plow on and it was all over. looks like salt and sand in my future..


----------



## kolwnmstr

docsgmc;1934970 said:


> sorry guys !! i put the plow on and it was all over. looks like salt and sand in my future..


Oh you dirty mother-****** hahah


----------



## alldayrj

I left my plow a half hour away for good luck but no dice. Maybe saturday


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Sat/Sun*

Models are fairly close on this, snow-rain-snow.......3-5 is first number I just heard being tossed around? Its early still but lets hope!


----------



## docsgmc

didn't even salt/sand...yes its that kind of year :angry:


----------



## hatchmastr

last night was a dud . i woke up every hour wating to see the snow on the ground like a kid waiting for xmass
lol. at least i got the spreaders filled to the brim ready for out rain storm on sAT. LOL NO EXPECTATIONS .


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Had the truck ready to salt this morning as well and nothing 

Have a feeing we are going to get screwed this weekend too. Keeps changing and getting smaller. Time will tell. Maybe Monday if not this weekend.


----------



## TCLandscaping

This is gonna be one of those pain in the ass guessing storms. Do you plow of enough before changes to rain? Do you salt? Go back later and clean up ect ect. All of my stuff is pretty much zero tolerance. It becomes a race to best the change over. Im supposed to be in Mtk for the weekend. Typical


----------



## tooch420

As usual..we are right on the edge of the storm and get the least fall. if it moves a little southeast we will be hit with at least 3-6; but hoping for at least the 1=3 they are calling for.


----------



## snowman123




----------



## L.I.Mike

Plow is on, Ballast is in, full of fuel, so let the rain commence! :angry:


----------



## tooch420

so whats the time frame for this to start?


----------



## docsgmc

payuppayuppayup finally!!!


----------



## Blizzard1980

docsgmc;1937292 said:


> payuppayuppayup finally!!!


Too little too late. Lol. Half the revenue is unrecoverable.


----------



## Blizzard1980

Blizzard1980;1937336 said:


> Too little too late. Lol. Half the revenue is unrecoverable.


Only GV in upstate wins.


----------



## docsgmc

whats your guys thoughts on this?
http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=Hicksville,+NY&MR=1


----------



## docsgmc

Blizzard1980;1937336 said:


> Too little too late. Lol. Half the revenue is unrecoverable.


I did all my spots in nassau. fun little storm for me and the guys.


----------



## hatchmastr

Hey guys I hope everyone did well today . I love it when nothing goes wrong. 
Rain killed the buzz by 530 am am still had to push 2.5 " of slush 
And walks were heavy as hell
This was a good storm to get warmed up for snowmaggadon mon-wed
Blizzard warning could be another nemo
The ingredients are there so get ready guys'


----------



## tooch420

Felt good to be back in the truck putting the BOSS to work again...sukd that it was raining the whole time though!

hatch...hope your right, i didnt hear it was that big, but it will be cold enough...so


----------



## kolwnmstr

tooch420;1937807 said:


> Felt good to be back in the truck putting the BOSS to work again...sukd that it was raining the whole time though!
> 
> hatch...hope your right, i didnt hear it was that big, but it will be cold enough...so


Hearing everything from 6-24inches depending on how closely it hugs the coast.


----------



## tooch420

kolwnmstr;1937811 said:


> Hearing everything from 6-24inches depending on how closely it hugs the coast.


nice...payup


----------



## tooch420

So looks like a blizzard Monday through tuesday night. 12-18"


----------



## Blizzard1980

tooch420;1938204 said:


> So looks like a blizzard Monday through tuesday night. 12-18"


I think i pissed off snow gods. Can i undo my recent posts? Euro is saying 30" NYC, nassau and western suffolk. Long duration storm. Grrr


----------



## docsgmc

http://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/hdfForecast?query=Hicksville,+NY


----------



## porabjr

a little off topic, but anyone know or have a fisher 6 pin joystick for straight blade available during storm if needed. I've been meaning to p/u a backup for a few months now, but you know how that goes... I'm getting that sinking feeling. I'm in Rocky Point.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Looks like this is going to be a killer storm. We all thought this season wasn't looking great and then this monster. Everyone take it nice and easy and stay safe!


----------



## alldayrj

porabjr;1938777 said:


> a little off topic, but anyone know or have a fisher 6 pin joystick for straight blade available during storm if needed. I've been meaning to p/u a backup for a few months now, but you know how that goes... I'm getting that sinking feeling. I'm in Rocky Point.


Cant help you with the joystick but we have a ton of equip in rocky point if you need help.

Stay ahead of it guys. Just dropped off the skids and pushers


----------



## MajorDave

Good luck today guys. Be safe. Just sharing contact info for emergency - never know - Major Dave 917-420-3804


----------



## 1982atm

Anyone need some subs?? I have 15 trucks with plows and salters ready to travel from Indianapolis Indiana to anywhere there is snow to push. its a 12 hour drive so I'd like to at least get 12 hours or more of pushing...we are fully insured commercial and general liability We have been plowing 5 years or more. Call me at 3173407078 we will bring all the trucks or just some


----------



## FBN

We are getting hammered out east. Im on the north fork in Southold and the roads aren't even being plowed. I just got back from hitting a few driveways and was pushing snow going down the road with the plow up!


----------



## L.I.Mike

Can anyone suggest a good welder in the holbrook area? I need to fix the truck mount that got tweaked by a manhole.


----------



## crazyboy

Anyone need a skidsteer w/ operator?


----------



## MajorDave

L.I.Mike;1941324 said:


> Can anyone suggest a good welder in the holbrook area? I need to fix the truck mount that got tweaked by a manhole.


Find one mike? Just had a guy do mine out in Kings Park. Awesome and extremely reasonable!


----------



## MajorDave

MajorDave;1941884 said:


> Find one mike? Just had a guy do mine out in Kings Park. Awesome and extremely reasonable!


Glen @ G-Welding --- (631) 774-6311. Tell him Dave, the guy with the Dodge that he just welded the plow mount recommended him. Let me know and I'll even call first


----------



## hatchmastr

hey guys i hope everyone is ok after this last storm i am just getting up after 30 hrs plowing and then another 4 hours stacking last night . i think we all got what we were wishing for with juno . just enough and not too much , 
looks like 1-3 for tonight and another big storm into monday hope fully


----------



## MajorDave

hatchmastr;1942249 said:


> hey guys i hope everyone is ok after this last storm i am just getting up after 30 hrs plowing and then another 4 hours stacking last night . i think we all got what we were wishing for with juno . just enough and not too much ,
> looks like 1-3 for tonight and another big storm into monday hope fully


Anyone seen the models?


----------



## hatchmastr

MajorDave;1942266 said:


> Anyone seen the models?


Looks like the media is being a lol cautioned this time since they were so wrong on the city forcast lol., I saw something on accuweather for the 1-3 and nothing but a short segment on the sun-mon


----------



## MajorDave

hatchmastr;1942270 said:


> Looks like the media is being a lol cautioned this time since they were so wrong on the city forcast lol., I saw something on accuweather for the 1-3 and nothing but a short segment on the sun-mon


I just looked it up too. Looks like nothing.


----------



## L.I.Mike

Dave thanks for the info. I will be calling after I put the new tie rod in the truck today.


----------



## MajorDave

L.I.Mike;1942362 said:


> Dave thanks for the info. I will be calling after I put the new tie rod in the truck today.


I'll call him. Tell him "Mike" will be calling? He is hard to find. Out in a shop behind a rock/sand/gravel yard. He came out to meet me first time. Good work tho. Save me $800 from other quote! Other guy wanted to re-fab tip of frame. He said no-way..."let's do it the easy way!"


----------



## alldayrj

Where is he at in kings park? My guy is behind fasco paving on old northport road. Hes mobile also but out of town for the week


----------



## MajorDave

alldayrj;1942379 said:


> Where is he at in kings park? My guy is behind fasco paving on old northport road. Hes mobile also but out of town for the week


Same road! I just called him and he is in town so it must be a different guy. Give him a call I told him that you would be calling. Good luck


----------



## MajorDave

Guys - I know not weather - but what do you get per Sq Foot. I know we are a lot different than other parts of the Country. 5000 sq Ft parking lot - no obstacles? 2-4, 4-8, 8-12 maybe? Or per push every 4 in? You guys probably know I do the City Streets mostly. Done plenty of parking lots, but not recently for contract purposes...thx - MD


----------



## hatchmastr

275 1-3
550 4-6
725 7-12
50 each add " over 12 
225 salt app

I might be high but my liability is 5k a year


----------



## cturrisi

1"-3" $375
Each additional inch over 3" $50
80/20 sand/salt lot $200

My liability insurance is about $3,800 per year


----------



## MajorDave

Do you have a formula you guys use per square foot to come to that or ever 250 sq ft etc etc?


----------



## tooch420

What about residential driveway prices? not small ones,but like 2-3 cars length long, single and double wide.


----------



## MajorDave

tooch420;1943427 said:


> What about residential driveway prices? not small ones,but like 2-3 cars length long, single and double wide.


I am sure that depends on if it is in Huntington village or Roosevelt...

If you can get $75 - that seems like it would be good?


----------



## tooch420

even with storm we just had?


----------



## MajorDave

tooch420;1943439 said:


> even with storm we just had?


I'm just guessing...I am sure you could get more in some places. If you can knock out numerous ones, it sure would add up nice.


----------



## erebus

If we could charge by the inch and square foot we'd be rich payup after this past storm.


----------



## tooch420

So whats up with Monday storm?


----------



## docsgmc

looks like another good p[low event for sunday monday!!!


----------



## MajorDave

Hey guys - if you know anyone - I need some subs for possible Sunday - Monday action...Dave 917-420-3804


----------



## MajorDave

L.I.Mike;1941324 said:


> Can anyone suggest a good welder in the holbrook area? I need to fix the truck mount that got tweaked by a manhole.


Mike - you ever get in touch with Glen? Just wondering...

Hey you put up an ad on CL for drivers and trucks? Saw one from "Mike" for way out east - thought it might be you...


----------



## L.I.Mike

I have to get in there during the week. No the ad was not from me. I have just the one truck and sub for islip town.


----------



## Blizzard1980

tooch420;1943717 said:


> So whats up with Monday storm?


Make that money, boys!!!


----------



## L.I.Mike

Town called this morning at 5 and plowed until 2. Weird but I will take it.


----------



## TCLandscaping

Looks like we are in the weather lately. Make it while you can. Hope everyone is doing well no issues and such. I broke a sander and I'm on the fence about fixing it, selling, or just putting back on the rack until next fall and trying to get away with just running one. Heard talks of a Thursday and again Sunday/Monday. Be well


----------



## tooch420

TCLandscaping;1947358 said:


> Looks like we are in the weather lately. Make it while you can. Hope everyone is doing well no issues and such. I broke a sander and I'm on the fence about fixing it, selling, or just putting back on the rack until next fall and trying to get away with just running one. Heard talks of a Thursday and again Sunday/Monday. Be well


Thursday looks just like an inch...nothing much. (hope i'm wrong)

How much you lookin to sell sander? Whats wrong with it?


----------



## bluerage94

Since the winter is about half over I'm curious who's owe big money from customers?


----------



## hatchmastr

R U KIDDING BLUE RAGE ? THE BETTER QUESTION IS WHO COLLECTED LOL.
since the first salt event we had was jan 9 i should be getting some in soon most commecial accounts i have are 30 days so , i have litterly only collected about 800.00 bux from commercials 25k+ in debt
all seasonals have been paid in full since dec,15 ...


----------



## bluerage94

I just got a couple calls for commercial bids...since its the middle of winter I tend to not want the business, Although they are large parking lots. Either they're not happy with the service and a drive-by should answer that or they dont like the price/ dont pay their bills.


----------



## TCLandscaping

Private or national run?


----------



## tooch420

where blue?


----------



## hatchmastr

so back to weather...looks like we are in a great weather pattern. def have the cold air injection 
but looks like this thursday storm is just gunna be moisture starved dont get me wrong im more then 
happy with a 1-3 " storm + salt but dam im a lilttle tired of just salting + the heat in my salt truck sux .lol
we still have a chance that this thursday storm gives us good snow but it has to round the troff and intesify along the coast rather then going out to sea .which had been happening lately that it explodes why to far east.

i think i have been whatching to much weatherchannel lol.


----------



## docsgmc

are we going to plow tomorrow or what?


----------



## Blizzard1980

docsgmc;1957562 said:


> are we going to plow tomorrow or what?


Yup. Something between 3" and 8".lol. Gonna be nice fluffy stuff.


----------



## tooch420

Blizzard1980;1957618 said:


> Yup. Something between 3" and 8".lol. Gonna be nice fluffy stuff.


...um, so wheres the snow?:crying:

It ridiculous how wrong the weather has been lately. What a BUST!!


----------



## MajorDave

tooch420;1958772 said:


> ...um, so wheres the snow?:crying:
> 
> It ridiculous how wrong the weather has been lately. What a BUST!!


Have you noticed the weather have backed off from giving snow totals!?


----------



## tooch420

no, it said 4-8" ALL DAY . We went out for few hours, then saw supposed to go back out. The blizzard warning was still in effect at midnight. Was supposed to start up again.


----------



## MajorDave

tooch420;1958847 said:


> no, it said 4-8" ALL DAY .  We went out for few hours, then saw supposed to go back out. The blizzard warning was still in effect at midnight. Was supposed to start up again.


I'm saying in general they have backed off from early predictions. Dy of they start getting bold...but doesn't seem to be helping this winter.


----------



## tooch420

its still saying accumulation of 1-5"... we will see about that

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...dvisory&lat=40.8693&lon=-73.0416#.VOC_tfnF98E


----------



## L.I.Mike

Wow a whle inch in holbrook, but the wind has blown it away. Every hour looking out the window wondering where the snow is.


----------



## alldayrj

We got 2/3 and plowed everything by 10 last night. Had to clean up drifts this am. Whats the word on tues/weds storm


----------



## Blizzard1980

My bad. I knew i should have posted what my gut told me not weathermen.

What area you service alldayrj?


----------



## bluerage94

Spent a few hours cleaning things up and sanding. Just don't see how some guys justify billing customers for full plows with this. By morning the wind blew most of the parking lots clean.


----------



## alldayrj

We run from port jeff to middle island


----------



## TCLandscaping

I went out at 4 am solo. Scraped down what was there because I had time and salted everything. Will check any refreeze in the AM. One of my drivers was in Florida and my sub went skiing so I wasn't too upset with the bust. Mayyybee 1 inch here babylon to patchogue. on my sites. Lot of prep and stress though for nothing. Didn't even bother with the handful of resis I do. They can take a walk for 1 inch


----------



## docsgmc

:angry:wow! an absolute bust!!


----------



## hatchmastr

so hopefully we get a plowable storm out of tonight


----------



## tooch420

So far so good...Whats the outlook for the rest of the month? Hopefully since was such late start , we got while to go!


----------



## tooch420

So whats the outlook for this weekend?


----------



## cturrisi

hopefully not much since the water pump on my 2012 ram just spit its guts tonight.


----------



## tooch420

Hey, we gotta work too!...lol sorry about your rig, shoulda got GMC


----------



## gassux

looks like a heavy push for today


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Looks like it's going to be a heavy 2-3 inches for the island. 

Water pump already huh? Shoulda bought a ford!!! Haha


----------



## cturrisi

Well the great news is that Atlantic Dodge got the truck done by 2pm today after it was towed in at 8am all under warranty. I had a ford, the 6.0L just made it past the 50k factory warranty (which was extended because of all the problems they had). At 50,075 miles it **** its turbo, EGR cooler, Oil cooler and head gaskets and Newins Ford quoted me a $8,500+ bill to get it back on the road. They were more than a little pissed when I told them no thanks I'll take the truck back because they had started tearing it down expecting a yes. Did a cummins swap instead.

Hope everyone was safe tonight with the heavy pushing.


----------



## L.I.Mike

Town called and I plowed for 6 hours. Nice and easy day.


----------



## tooch420

where do i find total reported accumulations for long island?


----------



## Comet

*Noaa*

On NOAA, National Oceanic Atmospheric Administration
http://www.erh.noaa.gov/displayprod.php?product=NYCPNSOKX

hope the link works, if not you need spend time searching the site


----------



## cturrisi

I use the service provided by Weather Works, their add is on this website, www.weatherworksinc.com They provide a certified snow total with your company name on the top within 2-3 days of every storm. It makes it easy on billing, because my contract says totals based on their reports and there is no guesssing, I attach a copy of the report and done. They do charge per zip code, so it depends on how separated your jobs sites are, and there is usually a difference from Bay Shore to Babylon, the two areas I pay for. Another note, they are usually on the higher side of the reported totals, which doesnt hurt either.


----------



## tooch420

cturrisi;1967003 said:


> I use the service provided by Weather Works, their add is on this website, www.weatherworksinc.com They provide a certified snow total with your company name on the top within 2-3 days of every storm. It makes it easy on billing, because my contract says totals based on their reports and there is no guesssing, I attach a copy of the report and done. They do charge per zip code, so it depends on how separated your jobs sites are, and there is usually a difference from Bay Shore to Babylon, the two areas I pay for. Another note, they are usually on the higher side of the reported totals, which doesnt hurt either.


What did you get for last snow fall before rain started?


----------



## tooch420

Comet;1966764 said:


> On NOAA, National Oceanic Atmospheric Administration
> http://www.erh.noaa.gov/displayprod.php?product=NYCPNSOKX
> 
> hope the link works, if not you need spend time searching the site


Thank you! I use this site too but could not find this for the life of me...lol


----------



## cturrisi

tooch420;1967265 said:


> What did you get for last snow fall before rain started?


5.0" in bay shore on the 17th and 3.8" in bay shore on 2/21/15. They also give an hour by hour summary of the day, when the rain started etc


----------



## tooch420

Snow this weekend?


----------



## docsgmc

3-5'' on the way tomorrow ?


----------



## tooch420

docsgmc;1971342 said:


> 3-5'' on the way tomorrow ?


hopefully!..they reduced it from 3-6 to 2-4 already...


----------



## tooch420

4-7 now.................


----------



## tooch420

man, boorring forum ....


----------



## cturrisi

Any news about tonight? Went from 1-3" to less than 1"?


----------



## L.I.Mike

Rain for tonight. Tomorrow night in to Thursday should be fun.


----------



## 97f250Heavyduty

Possibly 6-8 inches tonight into Thursday. Should be good, hopefully they don't mess this prediction up. No where to go with the snow anymore.


----------



## bluerage94

We always plan for heavy snow events when plowing...even early in the season. We have pay loaders on standby if you need.


----------



## MajorDave

bluerage94;1975083 said:


> We always plan for heavy snow events when plowing...even early in the season. We have pay loaders on standby if you need.


Hey guys. I need about 2-3 plows for today just as a bit of insurance. We have been on since 3 AM and will work til sometime tonight. I figured out on the Island it is predicted a mix so I would offer. Since we are already on the clock, I can go $75/hour paid next week with a min of 10 hours even if it rains all day. Dave 917-420-3804


----------



## cturrisi

I'm guessing the season is done at this point. That last 7.5" storm was a nice ending to a season that started really slow.


----------



## MajorDave

cturrisi;1978643 said:


> I'm guessing the season is done at this point. That last 7.5" storm was a nice ending to a season that started really slow.


Would be nice to get one more late march blast and watch everyone throw themselves out the window!!!!


----------



## bluerage94

Turned out to be a pretty profitable season...slow start and a strange finish...


----------



## cturrisi

Performing my billing today and this years snow totals are only 10" less than last year. Didn't feel as busy this year as last year. Also, We had a snow storm on March 31st last, so there is still a chance, although the weather doesn't look too promising.


----------



## TCLandscaping

Cturrisi - What did you have as your official totals for this year and last year? What town are you taking measurements for? or just overall for the island? I think if felt different because as busy as we were for Feb/early March this year it was the same for Jan/Feb/March last year. Overall not a bad winter after such a slow start. I hope everyone made out well. No injuries, issues, bad breakdowns. As always a very informational site with a group of what seems to be real good guys/Men. Currently transitioning into my lawn side of the business so will be here sparingly. If the season is over then so be it. I hope to hear from everyone next fall. Have a great summer everyone!!

Tommy Costello


----------



## docsgmc

there is a rumor about a posable snow storm friday into saturday with numbers around 6-8'' 

Tri-State Weather
8 hrs · Edited · 
All the 12z models are now in and it's a battle of the models for the weekend storm)Friday/Saturday). Will it be snow, rain or a miss?
12z GFS(American): 6-12+ inches across NY metro area, Long Island with highest amounts
12z GGEM(Canadian): Rain for most, snow well inland CT/MA
12z Euro(European): Wide area of 3-6+ inches for everyone
Nothing like welcoming the first day of Spring with snow. Which do you want to be right for this weekend?


----------



## cowbay

I would be up for one last snow event for the season. this way I can knock my salt pile down.


----------



## cturrisi

TCLandscaping;1981530 said:


> Cturrisi - What did you have as your official totals for this year and last year? What town are you taking measurements for? or just overall for the island? I think if felt different because as busy as we were for Feb/early March this year it was the same for Jan/Feb/March last year. Overall not a bad winter after such a slow start. I hope everyone made out well. No injuries, issues, bad breakdowns. As always a very informational site with a group of what seems to be real good guys/Men. Currently transitioning into my lawn side of the business so will be here sparingly. If the season is over then so be it. I hope to hear from everyone next fall. Have a great summer everyone!!
> 
> Tommy Costello


2014
Bay shore 66.5
Babylon 67.2

2015
Bay shore 56.1
Babylon 57.8


----------



## gassux

Can anyone recommend a shop to do brake lines in eastern suf****? I got raped last yr for 1 front line so I'd like to try someone else...I don't have the time to do it


----------



## tooch420

gassux;1982464 said:


> Can anyone recommend a shop to do brake lines in eastern suf****? I got raped last yr for 1 front line so I'd like to try someone else...I don't have the time to do it


First off, this is a "weather discussion thread"...

2nd,,, try Middle Country Auto right past beer distributor on 25 in Selden, I bring my truck there for crap I don't want to do and they are always fair and knowledgeable.

I would recommend getting braided stainless lines, they are tough and they eliminate the soft feeling from the pedal and give a strong stopping force to the whole brake system. Its an easy upgrade, and you'll never have to replace a brake line again.


----------



## tooch420

docsgmc;1982096 said:


> there is a rumor about a posable snow storm friday into saturday with numbers around 6-8''
> 
> Tri-State Weather
> 8 hrs · Edited ·
> All the 12z models are now in and it's a battle of the models for the weekend storm)Friday/Saturday). Will it be snow, rain or a miss?
> 12z GFS(American): 6-12+ inches across NY metro area, Long Island with highest amounts
> 12z GGEM(Canadian): Rain for most, snow well inland CT/MA
> 12z Euro(European): Wide area of 3-6+ inches for everyone
> Nothing like welcoming the first day of Spring with snow. Which do you want to be right for this weekend?


Anything on this storm you speak of...


----------



## E-MAN NY

*Fri-Fri night*

Seeing 1-2 of slushy snow? Not big event they say. Models have some colder air around evening time so might see some stick later in day as sun angle departs.


----------



## bluerage94

Hearing 2-4...but they like to hype up the late season snow storms...


----------



## tooch420

My dam truck is in the shop getting the door fixed from some idiot who backed into it on last storm. I assumed we would have no snow this week! Looking at it being done tomorrow morning, but may have to take it from him at end of day if it gets bad. I'm hearing 3-6


----------



## tooch420

Whats everyone's take on this...you think it will be enough to push?

Anyone plowing tonight?


----------



## cturrisi

tooch420;1984308 said:


> Whats everyone's take on this...you think it will be enough to push?
> 
> Anyone plowing tonight?


I think it's going to be mostly clearing walks if anything so far in Bay Shore area


----------



## cowbay

cturrisi;1984317 said:


> I think it's going to be mostly clearing walks if anything so far in Bay Shore area


We are plowing village roads on the north Shore


----------



## alldayrj

We got 4/5. Full push


----------



## L.I.Mike

We have about 5 inches and never plowed an inch.


----------



## bluerage94

Hurry plow it fast...before it melts...


----------



## tooch420

7" in centereach...got my truck back this morning from shop, LOST a LOT of $$ not having it last night!:angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## docsgmc

nice last minute storm. easy clean up and made some payup


----------



## cturrisi

Just got official amounts. 6.1" Bay Shore and 5.3" for Babylon areas. Made for a nice end to the season.


----------



## bluerage94

I'm thinking of updating my personal truck and don't feel the blue book values are truly representative of what a truck should sell for....I got a 2002 Ford Excursion, 7.3 diesel (afe stage 2 intake/air filter, MBRP stainless exhaust, chip),(138,000 miles), monochromatic black (not 2 tone), leather, 3rd row, 6 disc cd, premium sound, entertainment system(vhs, 8in screen) warn hubs, new tires, new brakes, blizzard 8ft plow. think its fair to good condition. Figured I should just keep it as a backup plow truck for those numbers....anyone have thought of where it should be priced at?


----------



## MajorDave

bluerage94;2067715 said:


> I'm thinking of updating my personal truck and don't feel the blue book values are truly representative of what a truck should sell for....I got a 2002 Ford Excursion, 7.3 diesel (afe stage 2 intake/air filter, MBRP stainless exhaust, chip),(138,000 miles), monochromatic black (not 2 tone), leather, 3rd row, 6 disc cd, premium sound, entertainment system(vhs, 8in screen) warn hubs, new tires, new brakes, blizzard 8ft plow. think its fair to good condition. Figured I should just keep it as a backup plow truck for those numbers....anyone have thought of where it should be priced at?


What do you feel it's worth and what does BB say?


----------



## kolwnmstr

Well the intake, exhaust and chip are irrelevant. Dealers don't care about modifications.


----------

